# Wie sieht die Gummifisch-Montage aus?



## Haifisch_Nico (19. Juli 2008)

Hallo Leute,

benötige eure Hilfe.

Möchte mit Gummi auf Zander Spinnangeln.

Wie befestige das Vorfach?

Stahlvorfach oder anderes Vorfach?

Länge?

Wie sieht die Montage aus?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Molke-Drink (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wie sieht die Gummifisch-Montage aus?*

Stahlvorfach schadet nie....
Also erst die Hauptschnur dann das Vorfach und dann mit nem Wirbel oder Dou lock der gummifisch...

MFg Dustin


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wie sieht die Gummifisch-Montage aus?*



Molke-Drink schrieb:


> Stahlvorfach schadet nie....
> Also erst die Hauptschnur dann das Vorfach und dann mit nem Wirbel oder Dou lock der gummifisch...
> 
> MFg Dustin


 

Wie lang sollte das Stahlvorfach sein?

Habe gehört man sollte vielleicht auch ein normales Carbonvorfach verwenden?


----------



## John Doe12 (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wie sieht die Gummifisch-Montage aus?*

Hallo

Nicht zu empfehlen,sobald Hechte im Gewässer sind!!!

Das Stahlvorfach sollte so ca. 30 cm lang sein,kürzere kann ich nicht empfehlen,ein grosser Hecht,veschluckt,schonmal so kurze Vorfächer,man muss ja mit allem rechnen,ich fische in der Regel mit 35-40cm Stahl,je nachdem was ich grade habe.

Martin


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wie sieht die Gummifisch-Montage aus?*

Hallo,

Geflochtene Schnur zur besseren Bisserkennung, dann Knotenlosverbinder an Wirbel und daran ein Stahlvorfach oder Hard Mono(für klare Gewässer) von mindestens 60 cm Länge. Die Hechte drehen sich gern in die Schnur ein und dann erwischen sie mit den Zähnen die Hauptschnur. Also Vorfach so lang wie möglich. Allerdings begrenzt die Rutenlänge die mögliche Vorfachlänge. Ein meterlanges Vorfach an einer 1,80 Rute wirft sich nicht und wenn der Wirbel jedesmal durch den Spitzenring knallt ist dieser mal im A...h.|supergri


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wie sieht die Gummifisch-Montage aus?*

Was ist ein Knotenlosverbinder?


----------



## pj6000 (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wie sieht die Gummifisch-Montage aus?*

moin
gukst du hier:


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wie sieht die Gummifisch-Montage aus?*

:c:qEin kleiner Drahthaken. Aber ohne Bild schwer zu beschreiben. Er erhält die volle Tragkraft der Hauptschnur. Musst mal googeln oder deinen Geräte-Dealer fragen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wie sieht die Gummifisch-Montage aus?*

oh,
da war schon einer schneller.|supergri


----------



## pj6000 (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wie sieht die Gummifisch-Montage aus?*

genau


----------

